# Eublaberus Posticus- The orange headed roach.



## Tropical (Mar 18, 2010)

I have bred many roaches before and i am thinking about starting up a colony of Eublaberus Posticus- The orange head roach. Sorry if i have spelt that wrong. Does anyone have any experiance with these roaches? Any advice and tips would be greatefully appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

I haven't used them bit they don't look like ideal feeders due to the leg spikes. This link has a bit of info- http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=73901

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Tropical (Mar 18, 2010)

Good information there mate, thanks for sharing


----------

